# Installation Verzweiflung server4you



## Turrican72 (16. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am verzweifeln... ich habe ispconfig3 jetzt zum 3. mal haargenau nach dem Tutorial installiert. (Also jedesmal mit Restore im Adminbereich von Server4you.) Ich habe einen root-Server bei server4you mit Debian5 plain.
Bei der letzten Installation habe ich im Hintergrund die ganze Zeit tail -f /var/log/mail/* tail -f /var/log/apache2/* mitlaufen lassen.
Es funktioniert alles bis zu der Installation von ispconf3. Bis dahin habe ich normale Mail-Logs (dass Mails ankommen aber nicht zugestellt werden können).
Nach der Installation von ispconf3 kommen immer folgende Fehlermeldungen und es können keine Mails mehr empfangen werden:


```
==> /var/log/mail.info <==
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25934 exit status 1
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25936 exit status 1
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25937 exit status 1
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25938 exit status 1

==> /var/log/mail.log <==
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25934 exit status 1
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25936 exit status 1
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25937 exit status 1
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25938 exit status 1

==> /var/log/mail.warn <==
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25934 exit status 1
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25936 exit status 1
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25937 exit status 1
Apr 16 15:45:16 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25938 exit status 1

==> /var/log/mail.err <==
Apr 16 15:46:16 athen037 postfix/smtpd[25945]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms

==> /var/log/mail.info <==
Apr 16 15:46:16 athen037 postfix/smtpd[25945]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: No such file or directory
Apr 16 15:46:16 athen037 postfix/smtpd[25945]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms

==> /var/log/mail.log <==
Apr 16 15:46:16 athen037 postfix/smtpd[25945]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: No such file or directory
Apr 16 15:46:16 athen037 postfix/smtpd[25945]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms

==> /var/log/mail.warn <==
Apr 16 15:46:16 athen037 postfix/smtpd[25945]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: No such file or directory
Apr 16 15:46:16 athen037 postfix/smtpd[25945]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms

==> /var/log/mail.info <==
Apr 16 15:46:17 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25945 exit status 1
Apr 16 15:46:17 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

==> /var/log/mail.log <==
Apr 16 15:46:17 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25945 exit status 1
Apr 16 15:46:17 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

==> /var/log/mail.warn <==
Apr 16 15:46:17 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25945 exit status 1
Apr 16 15:46:17 athen037 postfix/master[24545]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
```
Weiterhin kann ich offensichtlich keine Websites konfigurieren. D.h. ich kann sie in der Adminoberfläche konfigurieren aber sie haben keinen Effekt, ich bekomme immer nur "It Works!" zu sehen  Auch wenn ich als root in der console den apache2 neu starte.

Aus den Apache Logfiles geht auch hervor dass der Aufruf der Domains über die gemeinsame /var/log/apache2/access.log geht. Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch normal. Es werden Verzeichnisse in /var/www/clients/usw. angelegt. Aber beim Aufrufen wie oben schon genannt erscheint nur "It Works".

Please Help! 

Für Euch Experten ist das sicherlich nur eine Kleinigkeit... es ist bestimmt nur eine Kleinigkeit.
Ich hatte den ispconf2 früher auch schon mal am Laufen und war sehr begeistert.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2010)

Einige Provider haben leider ziemlich verkorkste Standard setups, die mit einem minimal Debian recht wenig gemein haben.

Du hast Bei Dir vermutlich dovecot und Courier gleichzeitig installiert, das verwirrt den Installer und führt so zu einem defekten Setup.

Deinstallier mal dovecot (deaktivieren alleine reicht nicht) und dann lass nochmal das update.php Script von ispconfig drüber laufen, damit courier korrekt konfiguriert wird.

Danach musst Du die Zeile:

smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth

in der postfix main.cf löschen und postfix neu starten.



> Weiterhin kann ich offensichtlich keine Websites konfigurieren. D.h. ich  kann sie in der Adminoberfläche konfigurieren aber sie haben keinen  Effekt, ich bekomme immer nur "It Works!" zu sehen  Auch wenn ich als root in  der console den apache2 neu starte.


Stell sicher, dass Du die korrekte IP und nicht * in den website settings ausgewählt hast. (IP's vorher unter system anlegen).


----------



## Turrican72 (17. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Till,

das Gefühl hab ich auch dass das Image von Sever4You unter aller Kanonen ist...
(Übrigens nicht nur die Software, auch die Hardware bei denen ist offensichtlich Schrott. Hatte innerhalb von 1 Jahr 4 Defekte, soviel aber nur am Rande...)

Das mit dem dovecot deinstallien hat leider gar nichts gebracht. ein apt-get remove dovecot gibt die Meldung:
Paket dovecot ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt

Die Änderungen hab ich wie du beschrieben hast durchgeführt.
Hast du noch eine Idee was ich machen kann? Es können halt keine Mails empfangen werden und das ist gaaaanz schlecht...

BTW: Das mit der IP-Adresse eintragen hat funktioniert, es werden jetzt alle webs angezeigt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Falcon37 (17. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von Turrican72:


> Hatte innerhalb von 1 Jahr 4 Defekte


Ich würde dir dringend raten den Provider bei 4 Defekten in einem Jahr zu wechseln, das ist ja mal richtig krass. Soll keine Werbung sein, aber bin jetzt bei Host Europe und bin da recht zufrieden (verwenden auch nur Dell Hardware und ne Uptime von 99,9 % ist auch recht nett).


----------



## F4RR3LL (18. Apr. 2010)

Das S4U Hardware Problem ist auf fälle ist mehr als unüblich, kann aber passieren. Soviel dazu.
Bzgl dem Plain .... S4U hat leider kein richtiges minimalsetup, jedoch ist eine es from scratch install problemlos machbar. Auch ist problemlos machbar die plain install zu entmüllen und anschließend erst ispconf zu installen .


Gruß Sven


----------



## Turrican72 (18. Apr. 2010)

@Falcon37: Das finde ich auch. Also genau genommen waren es 4 Defekte innerhalb von 1 1/4 Jahren. Zuerst war es ein defektes Netzteil, dann ein Speicher, dann eine Festplatte (zum Glück hatte ich Raid-1). Was es jetzt war hatte ich gar nicht mehr erfahren. Man hatte gleich die ganze Hardware gewechselt. Aber erst nachdem ich X-Mal angerufen hatte mich beschwert habe und schließlich damit gedroht habe zur Presse zu gehen. Es gab viele Support-Mails und Anrufe. Ich bin alles in allem sehr enttäuscht von Server4You. U.a. auch weil sie sich auch bis jetzt noch auf meine technische Anfrage ausschweigen die ich zu meinem aktuellen Problem gestellt habe wie ich den dovecot restlos deinstalliert bekomme. Soviel zum 7/24 tech. Sup. (!) Ich werde bestimmt nicht länger als die 2 Jahre Vertragslaufzeit dort bleiben. Wo ich auch sehr viel gutes von allen Seiten gehört habe ist Hetzner.

OK, zurück zum eigentlichen Problem:
@F4RR3LL: 


> S4U hat leider kein richtiges minimalsetup, jedoch ist eine es from scratch install problemlos machbar. Auch ist problemlos machbar die plain install zu entmüllen und anschließend erst ispconf zu installen .


Das interessiert mich SEHR! Kannst du mir bitte näher beschreiben wie man das anstellt? Evlt. würde das sicherlich auch mehrere (genervte) S4Y Kunden interessieren...


----------



## Turrican72 (18. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,
habe jetzt definitiv nur curier und nicht mehr dovecot installiert.
apt-get purge dovecot-common
Hat jemand eine Idee was noch sein kann was diese Fehlermeldungen produziert:

```
==> /var/log/mail.info <==
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2695 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2697 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2698 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2699 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2700 exit status 1

==> /var/log/mail.log <==
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2695 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2697 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2698 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2699 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2700 exit status 1

==> /var/log/mail.warn <==
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2695 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2697 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2698 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2699 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:36:47 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2700 exit status 1

==> /var/log/mail.err <==
Apr 18 11:38:07 athen037 postfix/smtpd[2715]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms

==> /var/log/mail.info <==
Apr 18 11:38:07 athen037 postfix/smtpd[2715]: warning: SASL: Connect to smtpd failed: No such file or directory
Apr 18 11:38:07 athen037 postfix/smtpd[2715]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms

==> /var/log/mail.log <==
Apr 18 11:38:07 athen037 postfix/smtpd[2715]: warning: SASL: Connect to smtpd failed: No such file or directory
Apr 18 11:38:07 athen037 postfix/smtpd[2715]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms

==> /var/log/mail.warn <==
Apr 18 11:38:07 athen037 postfix/smtpd[2715]: warning: SASL: Connect to smtpd failed: No such file or directory
Apr 18 11:38:07 athen037 postfix/smtpd[2715]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms

==> /var/log/mail.info <==
Apr 18 11:38:08 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2715 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:38:08 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

==> /var/log/mail.log <==
Apr 18 11:38:08 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2715 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:38:08 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

==> /var/log/mail.warn <==
Apr 18 11:38:08 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 2715 exit status 1
Apr 18 11:38:08 athen037 postfix/master[1773]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
```


----------

